

Show HN: Codebrag v1.0 released - Code reviews made fun - wozmirek
http://codebrag.com

======
mattdeboard
I tried signing in with Github, but the permissions your app is requesting are
too liberal for the level of familiarity I have with your service.

I absolutely understand the rationale of asking for permission to view my
private repositories, but you're asking for read _AND WRITE_ permissions to my
(and I assume my company's) private repos without giving any information about
how you protect my or my company's closed source code.

My suggestion (being completely unfamiliar with the Github permissions API)
would be to only ask for read permissions to public repos for people who get
to the login page by clicking "View live demo." I understand it might limit
the live demo but personally I just want to see the UI and what have you. No
need for write permissions.

edit: And you're also asking for permission to read _AND WRITE_ my email, my
followers and my profile. I cannot think of any web app I would grant those
kinds of permissions to my Github account. I am sure this is just a benign
mistake but it could be perceived as sloppy.

~~~
maciejb
Hey @mattdeboard,

We are aware of the issue with requesting too broad permissions. We fully
understand you don't feel comfortable giving them. For the time being, if you
want to login to the demo app, please use the usernames that are listed below
the login screen. Any of the usernames: fox, scully, skinner. Password:
codebrag.

-Maciej, Codebrag team.

------
onion2k
I had a look at the demo, and as far as I can tell it only allows users to see
the diff that's been committed rather than the change _in context_ with the
surrounding code. That's quite important when you're reviewing things in a big
project. (Unless I've just misunderstood the interface... which would be a
different problem.)

Aside: On the front page you're loading
[http://codebrag.com/stylesheets/images/screenshot.png](http://codebrag.com/stylesheets/images/screenshot.png)
and having the browser scale it down to 609x340. Don't do that.

~~~
wozmirek
Thank you for your feedback.

Yes, currently we only display commit diff. We are planning to add context
view, e.g. ability to see the whole file.

From our research an ideal solution would be to perform review in an IDE,
where you have the context available. However that would require supporting
multiple IDEs in multiple programming languages.

------
mmccaff
It looks like this is a self-hosted solution like ReviewBoard. I was curious
to know the installation requirements, specifically what language it was
written in. I didn't see that on your site, and I didn't want to download it
to find out. That'd be a nice thing to add to the faq.

The demo looks very nice. Slick UI, and I like the ansi/8-bit art motif!
Congrats on 1.0.

~~~
wozmirek
Thank you!

Codebrag is based on our open-source Bootzooka project
[https://github.com/softwaremill/bootzooka](https://github.com/softwaremill/bootzooka)
\- a quick-start base for AngularJS+Scala(tra) projects.

The technology stack is JS (AngularJS, Grunt) + Scala (Akka, Scalatra, Rogue)
+ MongoDB.

------
jlafon
I wanted to try it using my Github account, but it is asking for very broad
permissions. Why does it need those? For example: it wants permission to write
my private email addresses.

~~~
mattdeboard
I replied same time as you did, but I didn't even notice that they were asking
for that. Once I saw "Read and Write private repos" I closed the tab.

~~~
wozmirek
Thank you for pointing this out. Obviously we do not need such broad
permissions.

You can always use fox/codebrag and 2 other user/pass combinations listed on
the login page. They do not require GitHub at all.

------
cupofjoakim
I've been looking for something like this. If/When you implement contextual
viewing rather then diff changes I'll probably start using it.

~~~
wozmirek
How exactly would you like the contextual view to present changes?

Show whole file with changed lines highlighted or as side-by-side diff? (file
context) Or is it about the ability to browse/display changes e.g. by modules,
directories and jump between files? (more general context)

------
V-2
It's cute that you can "like" a selected line, it brings a human touch to the
process, but I'd add the requirement that one needs to write what they
actually like about it, otherwise this option may add noise and clutter.

~~~
wozmirek
Good point.

We have considered this, but after some UX testing we have decided that we
want to make "liking" to be as easy as possible.

That way we encourage using "likes" to make the whole code review experience
more positive.

BTW It is still possible to add comment after "liking" piece of code.

